# 62. Cal Replacement Dart Cones



## spinnervin (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi All:

Would anyone here have an interest in well made .62 Cal. replacement dart cones made from HDPP If I can get some from a quality source?


----------



## JTslinger (Oct 21, 2015)

Pics of the cones?


----------



## spinnervin (Jul 12, 2018)

I don't have photos at this time. Working on getting samples from the molder. I was just trying to get a feel if enough people would want them. They will be better than the cones CS makes.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

This has my interest . I would like to see them or even sample them .


----------



## JTslinger (Oct 21, 2015)

I’m intrigued.


----------



## spinnervin (Jul 12, 2018)

I am working on making these cones if I get enough people here who would want them. I hope to have pictures to post by November. Just don't have time yet to work on the injection molding just yet.


----------



## dancehost (Oct 18, 2018)

count me in.

What would be even better is find the plastic injection molding PIM company that already makes for the manufacturers and buy the cones in bulk direct.

This could be done if someone went to CS facility , did some dumpster diving, and found empty boxes from the PIM.

If you give me the PIM company name, I can do the rest.


----------



## Ridge Runner (Jan 2, 2019)

How many cones or how much funding will it take? It seems it will take a whole lot of $50 orders to justify making a mold and running a batch. Might even be cheaper 3-D printed.

I am interested. But, probably not anticipating a $100 plus order even with good reviews by others.


----------



## Ridge Runner (Jan 2, 2019)

This looks promising as a start point. https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:216060

I imagine they print 1 at a time and configuring the file to print a grid of them covering the printer table without continual operator involvement might make it worth the effort for a hobbyist to cook up batches while otherwise the printer is unused.

Has anyone used these?


----------

